# making plugs?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone here make plugs or pencils? ive been researching and seems like a fun winter project.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

lockowitz messes with that stuff, drop him a line on the subject... Im sure he can provide some intel on it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

here's some sweet pluggage...

http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117799


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Dale, your a troublemaker..... thats why this site is bad for me, its people like you!!!! If i dont already have enough on my hands you gotta show this!!!!!


soulpatch man lmfao ahahahahah good times brotha... good times in hatty.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Brent... my Brother, a man must know his limits... your still young, find your level and excel at it... I'm to old to start into another venture like this, that's why I befriend the makers and get my stuff for the right price...  when you start turning out nice stuff, then I'll be able to turn you onto some of the goodies as I have people there and you too can provide me with sweet pluggage...


----------

